# Smoky Mountain Trip...



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Day one of our Bryson City trip went AWESOME. After getting all our campers set up, off to the bait store fer licenses and necessities!!! We 1st hit a hole we usually catch fish at and nothing! My yoingin (Logan) and Joe came from up creek and had 1 small trout on the stringer. I made a crack about it being enough to feed the whole crew and I reckon the trout decided to turn on. Logan then hooked into a MONSTER... 23 1/4 brown and then me and Bob caught a couple normal sized brown and rainbows. Then Logan hooked another good brown, this one was 19. We retired fer the night but if this was a precursor to what is to come, we gonna have a blast!!! After church today they are all fishing but Im going junk finding!!! More stories to come...


Internet is crap up here....trying to get pics up!!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Up









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man,y'all hit the jackpot. Great photos and report


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason, 

If you run out of things to do and like Elk, run over to Cataloochie and give it a try early or late. 
We did it in October when they were bugling and it was fun. Seeing a big bull bugling in a large open meadow herding up 30 cows is an experience.

NICE CATCH !


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trout, I’ll be up there the week after next, will be staying in Sylva, are y’all staying at deep creek, my family used to camp there a lot when I was a kid, but I never did fish there? How was your boy fishing to get those browns, bait, spinners, fly? Y’all have fun, enjoy those cool evenings.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks fer putting pics up Robert.

Yeah we have been over there and seen them elk. There is a place called the Caldwell House and I was never able to confirm if that is part of my family.... We have several Caldwells in the mountains so its possible.... beautiful area.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

DLo said:


> Nice trout, I’ll be up there the week after next, will be staying in Sylva, are y’all staying at deep creek, my family used to camp there a lot when I was a kid, but I never did fish there? How was your boy fishing to get those browns, bait, spinners, fly? Y’all have fun, enjoy those cool evenings.



Yes please some info. I’m at my in-laws in Blairsville 

Thanks


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job on the fish Jason and Gang! I never took the poles outta the truck on my trip to PA due to all the streams and Clarion River being flooded the entire time we were there!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Wow! Monster browns.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy cow, I didn't know they got that big. Going next year for sure. Hope you didn't ruin me with those pics.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Most folks fish fer em with corn....aint tried that we just use a small sinker, gold bream hook 6-8 and sometimes a bobber sometimes not. Get broke off a bit due to rocks but its usually good pickins. Got a population of smallies too. Caught a few more small or should i say average today... even a few bream and a couple smallies. Relaxing at camp now fixing to throw some chicken on the egg to make everyone slober!!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I live close to falls Creek. What part of Tennessee is that? Gatlinburg?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some very nice fish ! I only managed to catch the dinks whenever I fished up there.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Stud River Fish Fellas!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks like fun to me Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Where is this place. Looks like a nice camping area.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Its actually called The Great Smokey Mountain Campground. Its at the end of Deep Creek Rd right before the state park. Bryson City NC. Caught a few more fish today and a dang fine small mouth tonight night fishing....


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

We make a couple trips a year in the Franklin NC area. I haven't tried to fish but wife keeps telling I need to do it. Have a place there.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks. Nice small mouth


----------



## Going Ike (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice haul! Looks like fun.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice post Jason.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a better look into "our pond"... Baker Trout Pond the kids enforced it a little better then I did but we put several trout in it just fer kicks. It also served as a little pool for any of the kids in the campground and made a nice place just to sit and watch the day go by...


After a year it looked like this when we got there...










This is what it looks like after we worked on it... it'll be in tact next year I'm sure...









Average trout up here...









Had ta get a foot fer measurement in there....hahaha









These fish ended up as Wades Smoked Fish Dip...Trout have too many bones!!!!












Had ta have fun with a little photography!!!!










I think the coolest we saw was in the upper 50's in the mountains...hottest was 90s then we come home and its 102!!!! Ohhhh boy didn't miss that!!! Good trip all in all...Logan won the fishing tourney with his stud trout!!! So that kinda ruined the fishing by him hooking that monster on the 1st day!!! hahaha but will be awaiting the trip next year!!!


----------

